# Kiwi teacher wanting to teach in Sydney, NSW



## Kelse (Mar 5, 2012)

Four weeks ago I applied to teach.NSW for permission to teach in Sydney and sent through my supporting documentation. Now I've received an email stating that I need evidence of Australian citizenship, permanent residency or a work visa for my application to be processed. When I called up teach.NSW, the person on the other end said at first that my application could be processed without a visa from me, but when I told her that I'd received an email stating that MY APPLICATION WOULD ONLY BE PROCESSED ONCE THE AFOREMENTIONED EVIDENCE WAS SUPPLIED, her tune suddenly changed and she said that I'd have to physically move to Oz & sit around there for an unspecified period of time (without being able to teach), for the application to be processed.

As a NZ citizen I know that I am allowed to live and work in Oz without applying for a visa, and that I will received a Special Category Visa automatically once I arrive.

Is there anyone who could shed some light on this. Maybe a Kiwi who has applied to teach in NSW? Sometimes when I call up teach.NSW they seem to be making guesses at answers to my questions.


----------

